# Am I Heading In The Right Direction



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

So right now it's just my mom, myself, two dogs, and a cat. If things got bad and hit the fan it could become mom,me,my brother,sister in law,sister, brother in law, 4 dogs, and 5 cats. How does a person prep for this when first starting out? I'm currently focusing on prepping just for mom, myself, our dogs and cat. We have 300 sqft garage to store canned goods and such in. I insulated it last fall and didn't get the heater in for the winter but have my plumber coming to run the gas line for the heater this weekend so I'll have heat and insulation to keep canned goods from freezing. 

We shop at Aldi for canned goods except for canned meat. We go to Sams club or the local butcher for that. So besides canned goods what should we be buying? Also for dog food is there a way to store dry kibble that doesn't let it go bad? I know it may sound crazy but i saw a video from a vet that said kibble can go rancid. 

So here is our current set up. We have a fridge, upright freezer, garage for canned good storage, and once we clean a storage unit out we would have a 10x20 to store things like toilet paper, paper towels, and such that wont freeze. 

So i ask am i heading in the right direction? Do i need to change directions? How do i prepare for family such as my sister and brother in law who i have to face it will be dead weight?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Is said garage suitable for storing food, with regards to internal temperature? Will it freeze on a regular basis? What about excessive heat?

You mention canned food. What about water. You can go weeks without food, but just a few days without water.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

dgreen92 said:


> So right now it's just my mom, myself, two dogs, and a cat. If things got bad and hit the fan it could become mom,me,my brother,sister in law,sister, brother in law, 4 dogs, and 5 cats. How does a person prep for this when first starting out? I'm currently focusing on prepping just for mom, myself, our dogs and cat. We have 300 sqft garage to store canned goods and such in. I insulated it last fall and didn't get the heater in for the winter but have my plumber coming to run the gas line for the heater this weekend so I'll have heat and insulation to keep canned goods from freezing.
> 
> We shop at Aldi for canned goods except for canned meat. We go to Sams club or the local butcher for that. So besides canned goods what should we be buying? Also for dog food is there a way to store dry kibble that doesn't let it go bad? I know it may sound crazy but i saw a video from a vet that said kibble can go rancid.
> 
> ...


Good start but start thinking skills, gardening, fishing, first-aid, self-defense, mechanical, plumbing and so on. I always preach the 5/3 rule prep by what will kill the quickest.
Self-Defense cause people will kill or hurt you in 3 seconds or less
Medical cause a serious injury can kill in 3 minutes or less
Shelter cause Exposure can kill you in 3 hours or less
Water and Water purification cause Dehydration/Thirst can kill you in 3 days or less
Food cause starvation can kill you in 3 weeks, approximately.

You need gear but you also need the skills to use it.


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

The garage should not freeze once we get the heater out there. I insulated all the walls and covered the walls with wood. As for heat the garage usually doesn't get too hot, it's attached to the house but we could always throw a small window ac in there and run it periodically or something. As for water i knew i was forgetting something. I haven't figured water out yet. I'll have to look at options for water storage. 

That 5/3 rule is good to know. Never thought about it like that. I'll have to work on that stuff.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Try this:


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

dgreen92 said:


> That 5/3 rule is good to know. Never thought about it like that. I'll have to work on that stuff.


As a rule I always tell people do one from each category...
example: Do what appeals to you...
Self-Defense: Buy a Handgun & Practice or, take a few classes
Medical: Red Cross First-Aid class
Shelter: Buy some cold weather sleeping bags or a tent
Water: Get a rain barrel and remember to cover it with a screen to keep out the bugs.
Food: Buy some heirloom seeds and books on gardening.

Anyone can start there...


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

Good info. I made sure to save that file. As for one of each of those i will do that.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Set yourself goals. Start with one month of food, non perishables and water. Then add another month, and so on.

Yes, kibble can go rancid. Look at other sources of food such as canned supplemented with rice or potatoes. 

You need to move the water up the list to number one. Non potable could be a rain water catchment. Once you refine the system you will have potable water.


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

Will do on the goals. Also will look into the canned food supplemented with rice or potatoes. I'll look into rain water catchment systems. I will definitely move it up the list.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome. Lots of good advice here. You are on the right path. Water, personal hygeine and having required scripts / meds (if applicable) would be the next steps given what you have told us.

Godspeed


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

Good thought on the scripts and meds. A friend of mine who preps told me to stock up on common stuff such as tylenol, aspirin, ibuprofen, cold and flu. All the stuff that comes in handy.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Lots of great advice above. I'd like to add MTCW.

I think of prepping as a timeline. What do I need to survive for the next 10 seconds, minutes, hours, days...........

IMHO the most important item is the ability to defend yourself, family, and property. You didn't mention firearms but they are a necessity in a survival situation, and not just from two legged critters. If you can't defend it, you don't own it.

You might want to rethink your storage situation. If SHTF you won't have power, natural gas (propane once the tank runs dry), water. Food in the deep freeze (yes, I own one) will only last a few days unless it's deep winter.

Prepping is not a100yd dash, it's a marathon that no one ever finishes. There's always something more to be done.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

I forgot about the firearms. I'm not too badly prepared there. I have a Glock 19 with a .22 conversion kit so covered on the large and small end, a 12 gauge bolt shotgun, and looking to add a couple more. As for rethinking the storage situation i'm not sure what i can really do differently with what i have to work with. Other than maybe have a small wood stove for the garage in the winter but then i gotta store wood. Things to think of i suppose.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Learn how to can and dehydrate your foods. Look for canning jars at yard sales and online. You can free up space in your freezer by alternate means of preservation. Again, start with things you like or use a lot. For example diced/stewed/sauced tomatoes and jam are a few things I can a lot of.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think one of the biggest problems with storage is pests and mold. Rats, mice, neighbors, insects etc. 

We tried different ways to keep dried pet food and it never worked. Always got rancid and moldy. Wasted a lot of money trying. Never tried our vacuum food packer. Sealing it up may be the only option. Leaving in the package is a waste.


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

Auntie- I'll have to give that a go sometime. I have a friend who does a lot of that so i figure between here,her, and the wonderful internet i can learn how.

Chipper- Never considered neighbors a pest, well the one is always grumpy but i don't hold it against him. I can be that way too on my bad pain days. As for keeping dried pet food right now we have two vittles vaults and a 35 gallon food grade bucket from Tractor Supply for the dog food. They both eat 3 to 4 cups a day so we turn it over in a timely manner. The cat food is a different situation. We did just buy up 2 bags but that's because my sister gets tight on money sometimes so we share it with her.


----------



## Dee Stills (10 mo ago)

I may be extreme in my thinking but, I am preparing for no food at the stores, no power, no water at the tap, no medical services whatsoever, economic collapse, no access to really anything, no abilities to buy anything whatsoever, stores will be empty and transportation will shut down. Food- enough for 5 people, I have four in my household but want to have a buffer, and my dogs have to be fed when the kibble runs out, canned food of course but also rice, grains, flour, salt and sugar. Also buy and store seeds for food, I believe this to be very important like critical code red important. If you do not know how to grow food, learn ASAP. All types of vegetables and herbs.behave enough seeds for two years of spring and fall crops but save the seeds from the food itself, learn how, I personally will grow tobacco as well. Learn to jar and preserve your crops. Water- like food a six month supply is what I got for now. Bottles are ok I guess but food grade 55 gallon barrels are easy to get. Plan on a minimum of 1 gallon per person per day and water for pets. 1 gallon should cover drinking, cooking and basic hygiene. Medical supplies- first aid kits, trauma kits (you can actually buy online a full paramedic bag for serious injuries) medical books, antibiotic ointment, rubbing alcohol, bleach ect…I personally think it’s a good idea to buy a whiskey making kit online, they are fair in price come with everything and will provide a source of antiseptic, a pain killer and moral booster. Of course meds all the OTC stuff. Tricky part is prescribed meds, not sure how to stock up on that. If you can afford it a small generator, a low noise Honda, and fuel. I plan for ten ten gallon cans of fuel, this allows me some to run a small generator every now and then and fuel to bug out when and if it’s safe, staying at my house long term I do not think is sustainable. Weapons- do you have a way to defend yourself? Make no mistake if your neighbors kid is starving to death he is gonna pay you a visit. Me personally every person in this house has a weapon, knows where to go in the house with it and how to use it. Everyone needs to know how to load clips and mags, use scopes and iron sights and be trained and proficient in its use. Handguns, hunting rifles, AR15 and shotgun, a good pellet gun is good for squirrels. Ammo- as much as you can afford for all weapons you own. Get a hunting rifle and learn how to hunt, realistically long term survival means hunting if you can. Camping supplies- everything you can think of, flashlights, lanterns, sleeping bags, tent ect ect… me personally I have water filters that are made by sawyer as well they fit on a regular water bottle and filter dirt, gunk and nearly 100 percent of bugs and heavy metals. One filter for each person, just in case you gotta get water from a stream or lake. Learn how to make water safe! A way to cook food inside your house. Lots of options for this but I personally think it’s important not to cook outside where people can smell it in a SHTF situation. Please be aware of carbon monoxide and use appropriate fuel. Do you have tools? Basic hand tools, a shovel, ax, hatchet, knife, rope tarps ect…do you have a way long term to make fire? Flint and steel, a magnifying glass, you can learn primitive fire methods online. 
We live in South Texas but have clothes for the north if needed, just a consideration. This list can go on and on and on… this is just things to think about that came to me, I’m very new as well but have become very very serious about it. Currently I’m trying to find a bug out place I mean I can stay here for awhile but this place is densely populated, eventually the sewers are gonna back up trash will be everywhere people will be fighting each other for survival, no access to game, ground water, or wood. I don’t want to be around humans like at all. I need seclusion to feel safe from two legged predators. The trick is a place close I can get to after SHTF or far away that I would need to be at proactively before hand. Travel may become extremely dangerous. Just my two cents, take it for what it’s worth, but a few things to perhaps get started with if your so inclined.


----------



## Dee Stills (10 mo ago)

Dee Stills said:


> I may be extreme in my thinking but, I am preparing for no food at the stores, no power, no water at the tap, no medical services whatsoever, economic collapse, no access to really anything, no abilities to buy anything whatsoever, stores will be empty and transportation will shut down. Food- enough for 5 people, I have four in my household but want to have a buffer, and my dogs have to be fed when the kibble runs out, canned food of course but also rice, grains, flour, salt and sugar. Also buy and store seeds for food, I believe this to be very important like critical code red important. If you do not know how to grow food, learn ASAP. All types of vegetables and herbs.behave enough seeds for two years of spring and fall crops but save the seeds from the food itself, learn how, I personally will grow tobacco as well. Learn to jar and preserve your crops. Water- like food a six month supply is what I got for now. Bottles are ok I guess but food grade 55 gallon barrels are easy to get. Plan on a minimum of 1 gallon per person per day and water for pets. 1 gallon should cover drinking, cooking and basic hygiene. Medical supplies- first aid kits, trauma kits (you can actually buy online a full paramedic bag for serious injuries) medical books, antibiotic ointment, rubbing alcohol, bleach ect…I personally think it’s a good idea to buy a whiskey making kit online, they are fair in price come with everything and will provide a source of antiseptic, a pain killer and moral booster. Of course meds all the OTC stuff. Tricky part is prescribed meds, not sure how to stock up on that. If you can afford it a small generator, a low noise Honda, and fuel. I plan for ten ten gallon cans of fuel, this allows me some to run a small generator every now and then and fuel to bug out when and if it’s safe, staying at my house long term I do not think is sustainable. Weapons- do you have a way to defend yourself? Make no mistake if your neighbors kid is starving to death he is gonna pay you a visit. Me personally every person in this house has a weapon, knows where to go in the house with it and how to use it. Everyone needs to know how to load clips and mags, use scopes and iron sights and be trained and proficient in its use. Handguns, hunting rifles, AR15 and shotgun, a good pellet gun is good for squirrels. Ammo- as much as you can afford for all weapons you own. Get a hunting rifle and learn how to hunt, realistically long term survival means hunting if you can. Camping supplies- everything you can think of, flashlights, lanterns, sleeping bags, tent ect ect… me personally I have water filters that are made by sawyer as well they fit on a regular water bottle and filter dirt, gunk and nearly 100 percent of bugs and heavy metals. One filter for each person, just in case you gotta get water from a stream or lake. Learn how to make water safe! A way to cook food inside your house. Lots of options for this but I personally think it’s important not to cook outside where people can smell it in a SHTF situation. Please be aware of carbon monoxide and use appropriate fuel. Do you have tools? Basic hand tools, a shovel, ax, hatchet, knife, rope tarps ect…do you have a way long term to make fire? Flint and steel, a magnifying glass, you can learn primitive fire methods online.
> We live in South Texas but have clothes for the north if needed, just a consideration. This list can go on and on and on… this is just things to think about that came to me, I’m very new as well but have become very very serious about it. Currently I’m trying to find a bug out place I mean I can stay here for awhile but this place is densely populated, eventually the sewers are gonna back up trash will be everywhere people will be fighting each other for survival, no access to game, ground water, or wood. I don’t want to be around humans like at all. I need seclusion to feel safe from two legged predators. The trick is a place close I can get to after SHTF or far away that I would need to be at proactively before hand. Travel may become extremely dangerous. Just my two cents, take it for what it’s worth, but a few things to perhaps get started with if your so inclined.


I forgot sanitary items omg! Toilet paper , and man if this house runs out of tampons I’m in trouble!!


----------



## Dee Stills (10 mo ago)

Dee Stills said:


> I forgot sanitary items omg! Toilet paper , and man if this house runs out of tampons I’m in trouble!!


Ok last thing, I promise… maybe. If your urban, it might be a good idea to learn how to make composting toilets. The likelihood of being able to use you existing facilities is small


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

Dee- First off welcome since i see you are new like myself. Second no worries on the lengthy post. I would like to eventually head in the direction you are and that's why i'm starting where i'm at. I figure it's like they say you need a good foundation for a house, i'm building that foundation now. I appreciate your input and have a feeling i'll be referencing it and everyone else's over time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I went thru the work of trying to keep dog food long term. Never worked, to much oil in it. Started keeping multiple bags on hand and rotate religiously. If the SHTF, I figured I could always feed looters to 'em.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

dgreen92 said:


> So right now it's just my mom, myself, two dogs, and a cat. If things got bad and hit the fan it could become mom,me,my brother,sister in law,sister, brother in law, 4 dogs, and 5 cats. How does a person prep for this when first starting out? I'm currently focusing on prepping just for mom, myself, our dogs and cat. We have 300 sqft garage to store canned goods and such in. I insulated it last fall and didn't get the heater in for the winter but have my plumber coming to run the gas line for the heater this weekend so I'll have heat and insulation to keep canned goods from freezing.
> 
> We shop at Aldi for canned goods except for canned meat. We go to Sams club or the local butcher for that. So besides canned goods what should we be buying? Also for dog food is there a way to store dry kibble that doesn't let it go bad? I know it may sound crazy but i saw a video from a vet that said kibble can go rancid.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a solid start. Lots of good suggestions in these answers. You do not have to become a Ham radio operator tho I suggest it. But getting a good all band receiver is I think a must. Listening in on the “nets” may give you a clearer picture of what is really happening locally, regionally and nationally. Food. Yes please. General rule of thumb is three months on hand per person. If you plan on hosting more people. More food. I live remotely and have told friends who may wish to ride out the problem her that they have two choices. Arrive with the required food or prestige it here. So far no takers but they understand I’m not feeding them if they don’t plan ahead.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

For food I bought double canned goods at the store for a year and a 2 years worth of Mainstay 3200 Ration Bars... Fed three people without buying more food, plus a couple freeloaders (family) for almost 2 years...


----------



## Judy (10 mo ago)

dgreen92 said:


> So right now it's just my mom, myself, two dogs, and a cat. If things got bad and hit the fan it could become mom,me,my brother,sister in law,sister, brother in law, 4 dogs, and 5 cats. How does a person prep for this when first starting out? I'm currently focusing on prepping just for mom, myself, our dogs and cat. We have 300 sqft garage to store canned goods and such in. I insulated it last fall and didn't get the heater in for the winter but have my plumber coming to run the gas line for the heater this weekend so I'll have heat and insulation to keep canned goods from freezing.
> 
> We shop at Aldi for canned goods except for canned meat. We go to Sams club or the local butcher for that. So besides canned goods what should we be buying? Also for dog food is there a way to store dry kibble that doesn't let it go bad? I know it may sound crazy but i saw a video from a vet that said kibble can go rancid.
> 
> ...


Think outside the box. Dog food was invented during WWII. My dog really hates it and I have tried several kinds from kibble to canned. My dog eats steamed veggies ( mixed, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots) combined with cooked rice and a protein ( canned chicken, canned fish, home canned meats, scrambled eggs or some of whatever we are having). She is very healthy and active. As a side benefit, this is forcing me to eat healthier, who would have thought!


----------



## a.freeholder (10 mo ago)

The dogs kibble can be stored in Mylar bags with several 300cc or larger O2 absorbers thrown in--then heat seal the bag and store it in a food grade plastic bucket. It's oxygen that causes things to go rancid--remove it and most things will last for years. The bucket is to keep rodents out. The O2 absorbers will also kill any bugs that might have hitchhiked in with the food. Same goes for storing flour or pasta long term. But first and foremost I'd have a conversation with the relatives about how it is their responsibility to bring their own supplies.


----------



## dgreen92 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. In regards to the HAM radio i haven't got my HAM license yet. I do run on CB. I currently don't have any setup. Traded my F150 in and haven't got any mobile setup since. Then i'm trying to figure a base antenna. My one neighbor gets grumpy and probably will give me hell about an antenna. He gave me hell when we put cameras up. 

As for the dog food thanks for the info. I will give the bags a try. As for the relatives i agree. Problem is my mom is a big softy and would let my sister and brother inlaw freeload. My sister i'm a little more accepting to have her because i know she will atleast be helpful around the place.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Um.... The other people coming to live with you after shtf. Get them on board and ask them to start preparing at the least. It's not that hard now to see the writing on the wall. Preparing for other people means you have to be sustainable. Your supplies are going to run out quick if no one brings anything.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

dgreen92 said:


> Good thought on the scripts and meds. A friend of mine who preps told me to stock up on common stuff such as tylenol, aspirin, ibuprofen, cold and flu. All the stuff that comes in handy.


In SHTF, you don't eat to feel full. You eat just enough.
So, with many more people to feed - you'll have to devise _*how to serve and ration meals*_*.*

Make sure you've got *sets of rules* that everyone will follow. They can't just go and open up a can every time they feel like it.
You have to keep track of your inventory - and try to add to it at every opportunity.
Your survival depends on it, therefore make sure everybody's on the same page!

Diplomacy will be important that they may not feel as "dead-weight," but instead, a big part of a team!
Give responsibilities accordingly. Even to youngsters.

Everyone should be of the mindset of *adding to the inventory in any way!* Fishing, hunting, planting, foraging, etc..,

Daily inspection of your supplies (for signs of leakage, pests, deterioration etc.,) is a must. The sooner you catch a problem, the less damage it can do.
You'll know what food has to be used up fast.

Rolled Oatmeal, rice, beans, (*not canned or individually packaged*), potato flakes, dry pasta, etc., are whole lot cheaper to start with, and can go a long way feeding your relatives. Shelf life is unlimited if stored well, so no worries in stocking up well.

Also have supplemental vitamins like those one-a-day type. You can extend it by taking vitamins every other day.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Usernameforyou said:


> Get them on board and ask them to start preparing at the least. It's not that hard now to see the writing on the wall.


That's harder than you think. Most people believe that Mormon's are all stocked up on food. That is a myth. Less than 5% are figuring other in their area will take care of them. That's just one example.

Most people suffer from normalcy bias. They can't see anything beyond today and with that, things will basically stay the same.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Take the rising cost of gas. Most think this is temporary and will go back to normal soon. Yes, I've been told that by others.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Use TP and paper products for insulation. 
Canned and stored goods for 180 days in most locations is enough, so long as
Preparations are more about sustainability by replacing stored goods with crops, raised animals or hunting.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

inceptor said:


> That's harder than you think. Most people believe that Mormon's are all stocked up on food. That is a myth. Less than 5% are figuring other in their area will take care of them. That's just one example.
> 
> Most people suffer from normalcy bias. They can't see anything beyond today and with that, things will basically stay the same.


Just re-read this. It should have read that less than 5% have storage. The others are figuring people in their area will take care of them. They are including the church in that. The problem is that the church has run out of much of the food they distribute. Shortages abound. The Home Storage Centers are nearly out of everything. They have a few items, but not much. I haven't been there in a long time. This information came from friends who are Mormons and involved with the relief society. The relief society are the people trying to promote members to have their own storage. Few actually do.


----------

